# RiverSmallies.com



## optaylor823 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have been a member over there for years and have seen the board go up and down a few times and of course it is down again. I was wondering if anyone knew what was going on with it this time.


----------



## Jim (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks like their account has been suspended!

Maybe they did not pay the hosting fee or something?

https://riversmallies.invisionzone.com/cgi-sys/suspendedpage.cgi


----------



## jcb (Sep 15, 2010)

I was a member there for a couple of weeks and now they have gone.I like that forum too.


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2010)

jcb said:


> I was a member there for a couple of weeks and now they have gone.I like that forum too.



This is the second or third time that I know of that that has happened. I would keep checking every now and then. They had a strong member base, I cant see a reason why the would just shut down instead of someone else taking over. Maybe some big shop offered them a ton of coin and are revamping it again.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think they Mr King the owner ran out of interest. All of the mods vanished until last week when Al popped in about his painitng on the cover of one of the catalogs.

Gut feeling was it's going through a slow death after the last big collapse.

Jamie


----------



## optaylor823 (Oct 2, 2010)

Just found out that the site is done. Here is where I got the information from.
https://ozarkanglers.com/forums/index.php?s=46fd6a292d9fb33b39b070071dcdd185&showtopic=25086&st=0&p=163095&#entry163095


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, quite a few folks are popping up over on smallmouths.com

Seems the community will keep going without it.

Jamie


----------

